# Any Teenagers here?



## Huilunsoittaja

Any Teenage/College age fans of classical music here? What got you started?

Unite!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Well, I would say it was sitting in front of my parents stereo system every morning. All they had was classical music at the time. I used to go down in the basement just to listen to music. I remember listening to it before pre-school all the time. 

I always had a great appreciation for it. It didn't turn me into a genius, but it sure influenced me.


----------



## World Violist

I started viola 7 years ago and I really took to it. So here I am majoring in music in college. Luckily I branched out a lot from violin/viola showpieces.


----------



## Meaghan

I started piano lessons when I was five. I wanted to learn because my mom was always playing piano. She's never learned to read music, but she improvises beautifully, something I've never mastered. And I started clarinet in sixth grade. But I didn't really listen to a lot of classical music until I joined a youth orchestra in high school. Now I'm double majoring in sociology and music history.

My non-music major friends (i.e., most of my friends from high school) listen to popular music and think I'm odd.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper

Chyeah, teenager here. Been playing cello for 7 years, but really only in the last two have I regarded classical music as a pathway through life. Loving it, even the social isolation as a teen :-D Classical piece that kicked it off was Haydn D Concerto.
-PPP


----------



## Nix

Started piano in 3rd grade and cello in 4th. Didn't really realize that I loved classical music for awhile though- even though I remember listening to Dvorak's 8th symphony a whole bunch when I was in 5th grade. I really got into film scores my freshman year after a camp counselor suggested I become a film composer, and that lasted till my Junior year (have a huge film score collection). That year I started transitioning to classical, and exactly one year ago I discovered Beethoven's 3rd, and that was the piece of music that got me hooked. It's been a great year.


----------



## JSK

I've played violin and piano for about 12 years and am starting viola. I am mostly studying musicology and piano but my secret wish is to conduct opera and I love playing in opera pits.

What got me started on my instruments: My family got a cheap mediocre piano when I was about 6 and then a dreadful $30 Chinese violin the summer before my school offered orchestra.

I didn't listen to music so much until high school. Playing the Franck symphony in 9th grade and becoming obsessed with the first movement of Beethoven's 3rd really got me going.

My musical crazes really motivate me into exploring and researching music. Over the last couple years, for instance, I've learned pretty much as much as an undergraduate can learn about the Might Five (minus Mussorgsky) without using interlibrary loan. I've also gone through less extreme crazes like Khachaturian, Humperdinck, and Nicolai (I consider myself a bit of a musicological hipster).


----------



## Aramis

I don't like the word "teenager", it makes me think of Beverly Hills 90210 and stuff. You know, this american movie model of young creature. Such people don't love emperor Bonaparte. I do love the emperor. I prefer to call myself a salmon. Or bonny youth.


----------



## tgtr0660

If at 31 I qualify as teenager because I'm going to college ok.. 

I started listening to classical music at about age 7. I haven't stopped ever since, though I had about 4 years when I paid little attention and tried rock, prog-rock and metal. I liked them and still though but eventually I had to come back home. Nowadays I listen 90% only classical music.


----------



## Jules141

I'm a 19 year old undergraduate student. Started listening to film scores at 12, digressed into classical two years ago.

Grade 1 Piano


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> I don't like the word "teenager", it makes me think of Beverly Hills 90210 and stuff. You know, this american movie model of young creature. Such people don't love emperor Bonaparte. I do love the emperor. I prefer to call myself a salmon. Or bonny youth.


I guess also in Poland they use something like the Vigesimal system, so "-teen" doesn't exist.


----------



## Head_case

Nice to see you youngsters on the forum 

When we think of 'teenager' over here, we think of knife crime; gang rape, rap music, beat box, bad taste and Susan Boyle. 

You're all a great addition to the human race 

When I was a teenager I liked mostly symphonic works and populist classical stuff. Crystal Gayle was good though


----------



## 151

Singing in choir, playing recorder and piano got me started. Then I started collecting tapes.


----------



## sospiro

Meaghan said:


> I started piano lessons when I was five. I wanted to learn because my mom was always playing piano. She's never learned to read music, but she improvises beautifully, something I've never mastered.


She sounds like an amazing lady.



Meaghan said:


> And I started clarinet in sixth grade. But I didn't really listen to a lot of classical music until I joined a youth orchestra in high school.Now I'm double majoring in sociology and music history.
> 
> My non-music major friends (i.e., most of my friends from high school) listen to popular music and think I'm odd.


Don't forget millions of flies eat s*** but that doesn't mean it tastes nice.


----------



## emiellucifuge

16 years old about to start my final year of A levels,

it was really the GCSE music course that got me into the world of classical music.


----------



## Mozartgirl92

I´m 18 years old, I´m one of those people who started to play their instrument late, but I guess it´s better then never having started at all.


----------



## Random

I'm 15, I don't play any instruments or anything.


----------



## easy listener

I'm 17 and plays no instruments as well. The funny thing is that I listen to a wide range of music, as apposed to to my peers who for some reason stick to mainly one genre.


----------



## Siegmund

16 here, have been a fan of Classical music since i heard the "Queen of the Night Aria" (Die Hölle Rache Kocht in Meinem Herzen) for the first time (at around age 4 i think ) I've been in a choir and play the piano, and love almost all classical music, though not much outside of classical. 
All Sounds intended to form music can be divided into 3 genres imho:
1. Music, aka *Classical * Music
2. Noise: Pop, HipHop, (Hard)Rock, Metal etcetera
3. Semi-Noise: The things in between... Soundtracks, Jazz etc.


----------



## Boccherini

Siegmund said:


> All Sounds intended to form music can be divided into 3 genres imho:
> 1. Music, aka *Classical * Music
> 2. Noise: Pop, HipHop, (Hard)Rock, Metal etcetera
> 3. Semi-Noise: The things in between... Soundtracks, Jazz etc.


No. Music, physically, by itself can be divided only into 2 parts: The one that makes periodic sound waves - Music. And the one that makes the non-periodic sound waves - Non-Music. In between there's a void... dark void...


----------



## Siegmund

Yea so that's why i said sounds _intended to form music_. As, for example, rock musicians dont succeed


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, I guess I should introduce myself, the starter of this discussion: I'm 17, and I've always had classical music in my childhood (there are many videos of me as a baby with composers such as Elgar, Sibelius, and Khachaturian in the background). But the defining moment may have been when I was in 6th grade (12) when I heard Jupiter by Holst, and I realized I really love this music. I got my own CD of all the Planets, and... the adventure continues.


----------



## Boccherini

Siegmund said:


> Yea so that's why i said sounds _intended to form music_. As, for example, rock musicians dont succeed


So according to you, considering you've followed my point, Jazz musicians are aliens?


----------



## Siegmund

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I guess I should introduce myself, the starter of this discussion: I'm 17, and I've always had classical music in my childhood (there are many videos of me as a baby with composers such as Elgar, Sibelius, and Khachaturian in the background). But the defining moment may have been when I was in 6th grade (12) when I heard Jupiter by Holst, and I realized I really love this music. I got my own CD of all the Planets, and... the adventure continues.


Cool  I like the Planets as well, I bet 50% of today's soundtracks are based on that lol.



> So according to you, considering you've followed my point, Jazz musicians are aliens?


I rather think we're talking cross-purposes here 
Your 2 parts division is based on facts and an almost scientific approach while I just explained that for me there were but 3 _genres_ (!) of sounds intended to form music . If you would be wanting to divide all music into _parts_ we are on an agreement


----------



## stephcre8ive

I'm 'twenteen'.. (becoming twenty is depressing!)

I'm only just really getting into classical music, started with enjoying crossover styles. Am also interested in starting to learn a classical instrument. Do you think it's too late at twenty?


----------



## Siegmund

hjane said:


> I'm 'twenteen'.. (becoming twenty is depressing!)
> 
> I'm only just really getting into classical music, started with enjoying crossover styles. Am also interested in starting to learn a classical instrument. Do you think it's too late at twenty?


Not at all! What instrument are you thinking of learning to play? (I reccomend the Piano )


----------



## stephcre8ive

Siegmund said:


> Not at all! What instrument are you thinking of learning to play? (I reccomend the Piano )


Well I played the keyboard a bit when I was younger, so I think piano would be a good starting point! My lungs aren't that great so something like the clarinett wouldn't suit. I'd like to play a string instrument but having no experience in anything other than elastic bands around a tissue box, I think I'd find it very difficult to get the hang of!!


----------



## Siegmund

Cool, if you've played the keyboard already the initial learning curve of the piano wont be very steep , and after all, it's a magnificent instrument 

Dont let yourself be guided by that though - choose the instrument you love most


----------



## bassClef

I'm now 3x teenage age (?) but I did start listening to classical music when in my teens, to the exclusion of all else by the end of my teens (when my peers were all into the 80s scene - so I didn't miss out on much!). I suppose it came about by learning the trombone and playing in a band (not an orchestra, but it did start me off seeking out orchestral music).


----------



## tsubomi

My grandfather is a huge fan of Mozart and Bach, and seen as I spent a great deal of my childhood together with him, I naturally grew up listening to classical music. Though I wouldn't cite Mozart nor Bach as my favorite composers (I don't think I have any favorite composers, actually), but listening to them has definitively played a role in me liking classical, hehe.


----------



## DanielL

I'm 19, just joined the forums today and saw this post. 

I've always liked classical music, sort of felt that lyrics in more contemporary music styles are restrictive on the imagination, and preferred to just let my mind wander and allow the emotions to take over when listening to classical pieces. 

In my mind, there's nothing that brings out the raw feelings better than the ebb and flow of a nice symphony piece.


----------



## DreamInSong

Hi, I'm 19 and joined the forums not too long ago. I've been playing piano for twelve years, composing for ten years, playing trombone for eight years and percussion one year. I've just begun my Classical journey as I finally decided I'd dive deeper into Classical than Chopin's Nocturnes. I found that I really enjoy Rachmaninoff as well. Recently, I've been loving Henryk Gorecki's 3rd symphony and Gustav Holst's The Planets. At the moment, I'm browsing albums of Ligeti's works.


----------



## ClassicalBoy

Im 13 and i started the cello in comp -british school- and im at grade 3 at the momment but i listen to classical all the time if i can.
I am now starting to learn the piano so i am a keen person


----------



## Bix

ClassicalBoy said:


> Im 13 and i started the cello in comp -british school- and im at grade 3 at the momment but i listen to classical all the time if i can.
> I am now starting to learn the piano so i am a keen person


Do you have a favourite cello piece?


----------



## trillian

glad to see all the teenagers here. im 19, at the end of my 'teenage' years. i wasnt actually quite into classical in the past few years. despite the fact that i started flute at like 13 or so, i was a huge rocknroll fan, and seriously spent like some years in 80s and 90s britpop and stuffs. it was ridiculous, i myself cant understand why i was like that now. and suddenly i am listening to classical now (dont know what happened to me @[email protected]). started some months ago. am dipping into naxos music library, thanks to school network paying for us.. i'd admit that starting late is bad, but luckly i am guided by some friends. (but then again, im not with them now, people around me dont really know that i like classical and it is just odd).

and *clear throat* i love gustav mahler! his music changed the way i looked at life totally.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

trillian said:


> and suddenly i am listening to classical now (dont know what happened to me @[email protected]).


Did you get hit by lightning? I heard about some guy that once had that happen to him, and all of a sudden he fell in love with classical piano.

Technically, you've still started at a young age, so you have the rest of your life to enjoy classical music.


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Did you get hit by lightning? I heard about some guy that once had that happen to him, and all of a sudden he fell in love with classical piano.


Oliver Sacks' _Musicophilia_?


----------



## World Violist

Meaghan said:


> Oliver Sacks' _Musicophilia_?


Yes, I remember that part in the book. Very interesting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Oliver Sacks' _Musicophilia_?


Yeah, that guy! I saw a show on TV about him.


----------



## Harmonie

I joined when I was a senior in high school. I really got into classical music probably sometime around when I was 16.

Back then I was really into Baroque, right now I'm more into Impressionism. Although I still love Baroque.


----------



## ClassicalBoy

Bix said:


> Do you have a favourite cello piece?


I like alot of cello pieces lol
Umm lets see I like bach basically


----------



## trillian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Did you get hit by lightning? I heard about some guy that once had that happen to him, and all of a sudden he fell in love with classical piano.
> 
> Technically, you've still started at a young age, so you have the rest of your life to enjoy classical music.


thats amazing  i wish i were brain expanded by a lightening

but then again, classical music is lightening up my life


----------



## Existentialist

17 years old.
I started appreciating classical music only about 5 months ago. Before that I would mostly listen to progressive rock and film scores. 

I am doing a minor in mathematics at the moment. I got into classical music this one day when one of my teachers said that “there is a connection between mathematics and CM that is as power as the connection between math and physics” or something like that. It's kind of stupid but I began listening to the music out of curiosity. Of course I gave up looking for this "connection" and nowadays I just listen to the music purely for entertainment.


----------



## Jason Martinez

Ever since I was born, I loved classical music. Listening to my mother's cassettes and CDs. Never venturing out of Beethoven and Vivaldi's Four Seasons until I discovered Mozart's The Marriage of Figarro and Tchaiovsky's the Nutcraker now i'm 17 and am now have a collection of classical music cds, records, mp3s and tapes


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yay for the many young people here!

The future of classical music is in our hands, sorta.


----------



## AStarrii

I've grown up listening to my parents play recordings and my mum played the piano occasionally. My parents got me to start piano when I was 6, a late start yes, but I caught up with my age group very quickly. Since then I've loved classical music 

so short answer, Parents. 

but I fell in love with Gymnopedies first then Lizt, Beethoven, Chopin, Ravel, Scarlatti, debussy, etc.


----------



## Ivan_cro

Teenager here 

I started going into a music school when I was maybe 6, but I've played piano for whole my life, it's been next to my bed ever since I was born
my mum is an accordion teacher, likes classical music so I went on concerts with her (and still do  )


----------



## !ß[email protected]!M

16 - don't know to play any instrument but listen 

6 is not late i think if you don't think to be beethoven...i may be saying that because of i don't know play any instrument


----------



## AStarrii

haha thanks


----------



## AStarrii

coolio, watchya workin on now? piano wise that is. I don't knw much about accordian XD


----------



## Wicked_one

I'm 20  and I play guitar since I was 10. Self taught. I wanted to play since I saw Metallica on TV once banging their heads and playing and I knew I want to do the same stuff.

Till 10 I was listening to Beethoven and Mozart and Chopin. Then I got the guitar and started to play themes and phrases on my guitar.


----------



## xiemeng

i'm 18 ,and i start the piano at 6 years old maybe...^^until now.and it will be my major in the college~next year~


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yay!!! I like to see a lot of you guys here


----------



## vlmt

I in my last year of my teens! 19 - 2nd year of college.

Was made by my parents to learn the piano when I was 7, but am not very gifted at it. It was a struggle when starting new pieces because I couldn't sight-read both treble and bass clef. Had to memorise the pieces first before trying to play it with feelings..

But I really enjoy listening to piano and orchestra music, it makes me feel like playing like them, yet I get stopped when learning a new piece.

Any tips on improving sight reading here?


----------



## ViolinLvr

I've been playing for 7 yrs.... saw Itzhak and Yo-Yo on Sesame Street. Amazing how one little thing can change you.


----------



## xiemeng

Meaghan said:


> I started piano lessons when I was five. I wanted to learn because my mom was always playing piano. She's never learned to read music, but she improvises beautifully, something I've never mastered. And I started clarinet in sixth grade. But I didn't really listen to a lot of classical music until I joined a youth orchestra in high school. Now I'm double majoring in sociology and music history.
> 
> My non-music major friends (i.e., most of my friends from high school) listen to popular music and think I'm odd.


My non-music major friends (i.e., most of my friends from high school) listen to popular music and think I'm odd. 
__________________
yes,so true


----------



## xiemeng

DreamInSong said:


> Hi, I'm 19 and joined the forums not too long ago. I've been playing piano for twelve years, composing for ten years, playing trombone for eight years and percussion one year. I've just begun my Classical journey as I finally decided I'd dive deeper into Classical than Chopin's Nocturnes. I found that I really enjoy Rachmaninoff as well. Recently, I've been loving Henryk Gorecki's 3rd symphony and Gustav Holst's The Planets. At the moment, I'm browsing albums of Ligeti's works.


wow,i play the piano too,and i like Rachmaninoff too,but its really hard for me...my hands r little bit small to play his music,and my technology is not very good for them...


----------



## xiemeng

JSK said:


> I've played violin and piano for about 12 years and am starting viola. I am mostly studying musicology and piano but my secret wish is to conduct opera and I love playing in opera pits.
> 
> What got me started on my instruments: My family got a cheap mediocre piano when I was about 6 and then a dreadful $30 Chinese violin the summer before my school offered orchestra.
> 
> I didn't listen to music so much until high school. Playing the Franck symphony in 9th grade and becoming obsessed with the first movement of Beethoven's 3rd really got me going.
> 
> My musical crazes really motivate me into exploring and researching music. Over the last couple years, for instance, I've learned pretty much as much as an undergraduate can learn about the Might Five (minus Mussorgsky) without using interlibrary loan. I've also gone through less extreme crazes like Khachaturian, Humperdinck, and Nicolai (I consider myself a bit of a musicological hipster).


wow,u play piano and violin both,its really really cool,i think is diffecult to learn other instroment except pianoT_T


----------



## vlmt

xiemeng said:


> wow,i play the piano too,and i like Rachmaninoff too,but its really hard for me...my hands r little bit small to play his music,and my technology is not very good for them...


Ugh, I know how you feel.. I have small hands too, so i find it hard to stretch for some chords that go beyond an octave. I particularly remember attempting a Liszt piece with these kind of chords and it made my hand sore after practicing, hahaha.


----------



## snailmailtrail

Teenaged harpist from New Zealand here!!


----------



## PsIloveU

me me me!!! I'm from New York


----------



## xiemeng

snailmailtrail said:


> Teenaged harpist from New Zealand here!!


haha,welcome teenager~


----------



## xiemeng

PsIloveU said:


> me me me!!! I'm from New York


welcome teenager~~~


----------



## Aksel

I'm 18, play the trombone and live in Northern Norway. I started playing piano when I was 8, and started playing alto horn when I was 9, moving through much, if not all of the low brass, save tuba, before I ended up on the trombone.

I think I've always listened to classical music. I remember especially we had a CD with a Norwegian actress named Minken Fossheim that did this biography of several composers (Mozart, Beethoven. That sort of thing), and I was hooked immediately. I especially remember adoring Papageno's first aria from Die Zauberflöte.


----------

